# What kind of hogs are wild hogs?



## bioactive

Okie Hog said:


> i imagine most of the wild hogs in MI are crossbred domestics. Some are mostly or all black. Some will even be white. These hogs are typical of one area i trap:


Okie. FYI unlike states that have had long-term hog problems, most of the feral pigs in Michigan are derived from escapees from game facilities, and therefore are of the Russian-Eurasian variety. (LINK)

We do have the occasional domestic killed but most are like these two I killed a few years ago in Hillsdale county.



















These trail camera pictures were gotten the year after I killed those two. I am aware of about 30 that were killed in my immediate area and all were Eurasians.


----------



## Okie Hog

> Okie. FYI unlike states that have had long-term hog problems, most of the feral pigs in Michigan are derived from escapees from game facilities, and therefore are of the Russian-Eurasian variety.


 
Thanks.
Now i understand why the Michigan wildlife folks went after game ranches and breeders that had Eurasian boars.


----------



## injunjoe

I have a 600 acre parcel in standish that we hunt, we had seen a lot of sign , but never any hogs. We went out to laod our feedeers on the gater and on our way back saw tracks in our tire tracks. We got out to look at them and a monster took of from the scrub brush along the two track. Ran like a race horse and was gone. We went to the cabin and got our guns and pistols and went back, we saw probly ten hogs, but they were very quick and always heading back into the brush. They are very smart and fast. We have killed six total this year, they all have the long snout, we deffinetly dont try to take them live live on tv..... LMAO they have e big cutters and aint no joke, had one charge us and it was movin. we roast them on a pit, and yes they do have a very gamey taste, some better than others.....:coolgleam


----------



## ptaustinpete

We raised pigs on our farm for decades. When domestic pigs get loose they never ever ran away. Not more than 200ft tops. They want the next meal, and will actually brave an electric fence to get back in. It is not like a jail break movie. 

They just don't stray very far from dinner. And, domestic pigs do not just "Go Wild". That's bull. You can always find them as they stay close to home. Sort of social beasts. The thought that they would rather be free at all costs & look for their own food is romantic and not for real.


----------



## lkn2fish

Coyota said:


> I live in west Michigan and I haven't seen a feral hog yet, so I don't know what to expect. Are they just domesticated pigs, or do they have razor back mixed in with them? Input would be appreciated.


Coyota


Here is a picture of what a Michigan Hog looks like:


----------



## cabledad

http://www.kxii.com/home/headlines/Feral-hogs-damaging-a-Texoma-cemetery-208421361.html


----------



## Dom

Have to say most of those Michigan Boar do in fact look like they came from Europe/Asia. For comparison, here are some fotos of Boar I've shot in Germany. The winter boar will have a thicker darker coat vs. the lighter and shorter summer coat. Most are shot at night, but I have shot a few early morning and late evening, as well as daytime drive hunts.


----------

